# Suche CD: Configuration Tool für C7 613



## hruendel (16 März 2019)

Hallo,

Suche  CD "Configuration Tool für C7 613"   _6ES7613_-_0CA00_-_7AA0.
_Support und  Verkauf der CDs wurde zum 01.10.2018 leider eindestellt.
Listenpreis war 65.-€ 

Als CD oder Download gegen PayPal Überweisung.


----------



## kuiho550 (12 August 2021)

Sir ,I Want buy it.


----------



## der_iwan (12 August 2021)

Hello kuiho550
hruendel is looking for it and wants to buy it himself


----------

